# Java Programming tutorial for beginers?



## Damion (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi I am a C#.Net Programmer, and i have found that programming in C# is way to resticted for various reasons it is not a good language to use when making art applications, after looking into it Java looks verry promising, Not to mention the two languages Syntex are verry simular. I would like to know what beginers tutorials for Java you most recomend (please dont just google them, I am looking for ones that you guys/girls have found helpful when you were begining Java.) also what compilers do i need to download?

~Thanks In Advanced :grin:


----------



## little_cruden (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm maybe not too much use to tell you where to find good tutorials seeing as I'm learning it through Uni, but BlueJ is a nice compiler to start, or NetBeans. 

Both are beginner friendly, BlueJ slightly more so.

NetBeans is a bit better for building a GUI.


----------



## Damion (Aug 16, 2005)

kk thanks


----------

